# Moby Safety



## trumpcard (May 4, 2004)

I have been wearing DD who id 3.5 weeks in a Moby for several days and I love it. Today DH was reading through the instructions that came with it and is concerned about her safety. His concern mainly had to do with the warning about keeping her chin off her chest. Without much head control at this stage of development her chin does tend to touch her chest. I am always careful that she is breathing easily and the angle of her head isn't extreme--do I need to take other precautions? I am not sure how to get her positioned in it without her head coming forward like it does . . .


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Check this blog entry out. I found the cartoon-ish illustration with the check mark and C pretty helpful.

Personally I didn't feel like I could tell when DD's chin was ok or not in a cradle carry so I stuck to the tummy to tummy holds (I think Moby calls it a hug hold)


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm no expert, but I definitely preferred the tummy to tummy hold. It's so comfy and easy. That's what my midwife recommended with my first baby. I think it's really difficult to get a cradle hold right when they are so little and floppy...i think that works better closer to the 2nd month. My sond (9 months now) I never was able to get the cradle hold comfortable for me or him...we just stuck with tummy to tummy and now he's big enough for wearing on my hip in a RS. I still wear him on my front in the Ergo now.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

I would also recommend skipping the cradle hold at this stage and using an upright, tummy to tummy position instead. In this position your body will essentially make a wall so that she won't be able to fall chin to chest. Just make sure you tie the Moby snug, so that she has good back support.


----------



## Jerlin (Apr 19, 2010)

I was afraid to use the cradle hold, so I used the newborn hug hold so my baby could listen to my heartbeat.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I also skipped the cradle hold. I used a modified kangaroo hold that had him facing sideways. He wouldn't let me do a tummy to tummy hold with him until he was about 4 mos.


----------



## juleslane (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jerlin* 
I was afraid to use the cradle hold, so I used the newborn hug hold so my baby could listen to my heartbeat.

ditto


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Another no cradle hold mama here. I don't feel comfortable with it at all. Wrap her like you would hold her, tummy-to-tummy, and she should be okay. Just make sure no fabric is in front of her face.


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Thank you so much for starting this thread. We've been having the same issue with our 4 week old DS and the Moby. When I put him in the cradle hold I'm really careful to prop him as upright as possible, but my DH isn't, and he also feels unconcerned as we can hear the baby breathing. However, it worries me to see him head all scrunched up to him like that. Maybe we'll try to use only the hug hold for another month.
I wonder, though, has anyone used a towel / pre-fold somehow rolled under their neck or butt (to make more upright) with any luck? I was thinking to try this....


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
Another no cradle hold mama here. I don't feel comfortable with it at all. Wrap her like you would hold her, tummy-to-tummy, and she should be okay. Just make sure no fabric is in front of her face.

Ditto!


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is a pic of me wearing DD, I think she was about 8 weeks or so in this pic. She never liked her legs froggied up, so I pulled them thru. This was the only way we survived the evenings. I'd put her in, walk/bounce her for a few mins, and she'd crash out.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/10...melia8w007.jpg
and
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/10...melia8w005.jpg


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

Cradle holds in any sling or carrier freak me out, so I just use upright carries in the moby wrap.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

We just use tummy to tummy with our nearly 6 week old too. She wouldn't tolerate the craddle hold in our pouch slings so we didn't even try with the Moby.

MangoMommy thank you for posting those pics. I am going to try popping J's legs out next time I put her in the Moby, I think she'll be much happier like that.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

We used the cradle hold amost exclusivley until DD was 2 months. Now that its hot outside it seems like shes more into postions where she can have more skin exposed, but I never noticed a problem. I kept a good eye on her, and she LOVED being held that way.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

DD insisted on T2T so it wasn't an issue. I would still obsess over her breathing, but with her like that I just had to stop and focus on her and feel her breath


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MangoMommy* 
Here is a pic of me wearing DD, I think she was about 8 weeks or so in this pic. She never liked her legs froggied up, so I pulled them thru. This was the only way we survived the evenings. I'd put her in, walk/bounce her for a few mins, and she'd crash out.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/10...melia8w007.jpg
and
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/10...melia8w005.jpg

My DD also wanted her legs out from an early age! Took me a while to figure that out







The adjustable MTBs worked well, too. But I love a good stretchy wrap for a tiny one!


----------

